# A Brace Of 7t59,s



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

My favourite Seiko chronograph movement. Only made for a couple of years circa 1990 to 1992ish.

I believe the first ever analogue 1/100 second hand, maybe so even today.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Excellent pair of chrono's Roger, gold and steel









I haven't seen any for an absolute age on the bay or sales forum they certainly are a rare Seiko

Congratulations









Derek


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks Derek,

Still looking for another one!!

Roger


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Roger said:


> My favourite Seiko chronograph movement. Only made for a couple of years circa 1990 to 1992ish.


Well, not mine I'm afraid. :no: As most of you have probably gathered by now, my favourite quartz movement is the 7A38. :wub:

But it seems I have an admission to make. :blush: Earlier this evening, I had a slight aberration.









I bought one of these, N.O.S., on eBay - a *7T59-6A00 SHS002J* :lookaround:










Blame it on Derek 'LuvWatch'; Michael Rothe; Pete P. in the US, and everybody else who has raved about them. :man_in_love:

Oh - and Neddylad's YouTube video which I have watched far too many times:






Why, oh why did I finally give in to an impulse buy ??


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I wondered what was going on when you started posting Yemas'.....and now this! Have you bought all the 7A38 watches?









Nine hands and a day/date! Impressive stuff.


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > My favourite Seiko chronograph movement. Only made for a couple of years circa 1990 to 1992ish.
> ...


Verrry Nice! Is that the actual watch you purchased? There is another one from Watchcooking *360350350094*. Nice to see

the different watches and different Seiko movements. This one on "the site not to be mentioned" has another "feature" that I haven't seen before....being a nooby. A detachable bracelet...new one on me.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

AlexC1981 said:


> I wondered what was going on when you started posting Yemas'.....


The Yemas you refer to - Spationaute III's, Flygraf and other 'N8' models are a logical extension of my 7A38 collecting ....

They were produced by Yema during their ownership by Seiko's French C.G.H. subsidiary and contain the same movement,

albeit one signed 'Shimauchi Ltd. V906' - but underneath that slightly cosmetically modified backplate - it's pure Seiko 7A38:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Here's a couple of quick and dirty photos of the Shimauchi Ltd. signed '7A38' (V906) movement.
> 
> Note: no mention of the word 'Seiko' anywhere. But any 7Axx enthusiast would recognise this:
> 
> ...





AlexC1981 said:


> Have you bought all the 7A38 watches?


'Fraid not. Still got a dozen and more variations of Seiko 7A38-xxxx that I need to complete that part of my collection. 



AlexC1981 said:


> Nine hands and a day/date! Impressive stuff.


Indeed. I first lusted after these after seeing Derek's minty stainless black-faced 7T59-6A00, 18 months ago. :man_in_love:

Seen a few come up on eBay over the last 12 months or so, but been too preoccupied collecting the 7A38's.

There's been a bit of a lull on eBay lately, Seiko 7A38-wise, in the first 3 months of this year - slim pickings.

So I've been idly browsing eBay for other stuff. I've even put in the odd bid or two on a couple of 7A28's. :blush:

Which is what happened with this 7T59.







I put in a bid or two, expecting to be sniped - but wasn't. 

In fact, I'd bid on two 7T59's from the same eBay seller; both were N.O.S., but got outbid on the other one. :sweatdrop:

Of more anon ....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

new2the7A38 said:


> Verrry Nice! Is that the actual watch you purchased?


Not the 'actual watch' - but the exact same model *7T59-6A00 SHS002J*, and described as 'New Old Stock'. 

That image came from a thread dating back to 2006 on the old SCWF forum.

See: http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=1&id=1164036963 .... and scroll to the bottom of the page.

Note the post:



> Here are some other examples of the 7T59. Even Chronograph.com used to sell them but they are gone now.


That image which I borrowed, was originally lifted from chronograph.com by the poster on SCWF, back in 2006. :naughty:

Funnily enough, the other 7T59 that eBay seller was offering (as N.O.S.) which I didn't win the auction for was, IIRC ....

a two-tone white faced *7T59-7A10 SHS012J* - whose image from Chronograph.com is shown alongside in that post.










That's got to be more than just pure coincidence.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

new2the7A38 said:


> There is another one from Watchcooking *360350350094*. Nice to see the different watches and different Seiko movements.
> 
> This one on *e**B**a**y* has another "feature" that I haven't seen before....being a nooby. A detachable bracelet...new one on me.


That's one of the very last (Limited Editions of 2500) iterations of the relatively short-lived 7T59 family - a Masterpiece III.

Some folks (well 7T59 collectors, at least) rave about them. I know one who once had *6* various 7T59-xxxx Masterpieces.

Personally I think they're totally O.T.T. - grossly excessive. :yucky:

Some people also seem to be under the mis-guided impression that they're worth a lot of money. 

Check out eBay item # 320673954799 for example. Starting bid price *1999 Euros*.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Speaking of older threads about the Seiko 7T59, I must admit that I'd done most of my research on the old SCWF. :umnik2:

Yesterday, I ran a search on RLT on '7T59' for what was probably the first time. :blush:

I found this thread (dating back to 2007), which I chose to give a belated bump to, but there were others.

This one dating back to 2004 makes interesting reading: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=2314

Seems that another Paul - none less than the esteemed 'Silver Flyer' also once enthused about 7T59's.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

new2the7A38 said:


> Verrry Nice! Is that the actual watch you purchased?


This is the one I purchased - the best of the eBay seller's photos rotated:










I hadn't got round to right-clicking and saving them before. :blush:

It looks a little darker in this, than the chronograph.com stock photo below,

but you can clearly see that it's the same 7T59 model 7T59-6A00 SHS002J.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Someone picked up a nice low bargain-priced 7T59 on eBay (Italy) this evening. It's a 7T59-6A0A, I think. 

See: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120791651834?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1136wt_1059



> *OROLOGIO SEIKO CHRONOGRAPH 150 ACCIAO*












Sold to the sole bidder (in the last 3 seconds) for the opening price of *50 Euros*. :shocking:

That's a real bargain for a 7T59, especially when compared to the whopping *Â£395*  being asked for item # 300611194023. 

Yes - I had it on my eBay watching page, but couldn't be arsed to bid. Didn't really want another 7T59. :schmoll:

In case you haven't seen one of these 1/00s chrono's in action, this YouTube video is worth watching:






.... especially Neddylad's demo of 'Demo Mode' from about 3:20 in. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> new2the7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > Verrry Nice! Is that the actual watch you purchased?
> ...


I thought I'd posted my own photo of my 7T59 in this thread, but seems not.







So here's a copy and paste from another thread:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> If you're into quartz analogue chrono's, another must have for any collection is a Seiko 7T59 1/100s Day/Date. :wub:
> 
> After the 7A38, I'd consider this the *second* best quartz analogue day/date chronograph Seiko ever made. :grin:
> 
> This is my mint N.O.S. two-tone 7A38-6A00:


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Recently acquired another one of these - but non working :-(

Wondering whether to sell it on not - suspect its a long shor to try to get a new/ replacement movement

B


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

BarryW said:


> Wondering whether to sell it on not - suspect its a long shot to try to get a new/ replacement movement.


Not so, apparently. Cousins UK are showing them in stock, reasonably priced for around 50 Quid + VAT. 










But I'm not sure that I'd want to pull and re-set all those 9 hands - especially the 1/100s hand ! :fear:


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

[Thanks for that


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

And order placed - as you say a surprisingly reasonable price. Can't believe they are still available to be honest.

Once again, thanks for the heads up.

Barry


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> BarryW said:
> 
> 
> > Wondering whether to sell it on not - suspect its a long shot to try to get a new/ replacement movement.
> ...


I had actually given this a bit more thought, as a practical proposition -

Buy a cheap non-running stainless 7T59-6A0A, and try fitting a new movement. :hammer:

A suitable candidate came up on eBay, last week, in this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330652815354#ht_500wt_950



> A stunning Seiko 7T59 chronograph - NOT WORKING. I have put pics on but they don't seem to be appearing - mmm strange.
> 
> I have pics - if they don't show then they should i will edit my listing to show them again .
> 
> ...


I placed a low-ish bid on it, only to have my bid cancelled when the auction ended early. :taz:

So if you're the s********** that bought it, perhaps you'll let us know how you got on. :disgust:

*Edit: Cousins are also showing stock of the original Seiko crystal p/n 300WC2HN01, used in the 7T59-6A0x's (p/n S15520).


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> So if you're the s********** that bought it, perhaps you'll let us know how you got on. :disgust:










Sorry, Barry. :rofl2:


----------

